# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  تا الان یک میلیون و ۱۱۶ هزار و ۹۹۶ نفر در کنکور 98 ثبت نام کردن

## sina_hp

حسین توکلی در گفتگو با خبرنگار مهر افزود: ثبت نام کنکور سراسری سال ۹۸ برای پذیرش دانشجو در رشته‌های با آزمون و دوره‌های روزانه، شبانه، نیمه حضوری، مجازی، پردیس‌های خودگردان دانشگاه‌ها، دانشگاه پیام نور، دانشگاه‌ها و مؤسسات آموزش عالی غیردولتی و غیرانتفاعی، ظرفیت مازاد دانشگاه‌ها و رشته‌های تحصیلی با آزمون دانشگاه آزاد اسلامی انجام شد.

وی گفت: ثبت نام کنکور سراسری ۹۸ از چهارشنبه ۲۴ بهمن از طریق سایت سازمان سنجش آغاز شد و دوشنبه ۶ اسفند پایان یافت. بر اساس آمار اولیه تعداد یک میلیون و ۷۶ هزار و ۶۵۷ نفر در این آزمون ثبت نام کرده‌اند.

مشاور عالی سازمان سنجش افزود: به منظور مساعدت با داوطلبانی که در مهلت تعیین شده موفق به دریافت سوابق تحصیلی نشدند و یا به هر دلیل دیگر در کنکور ۹۸ ثبت نام نکردند مهلت مجددی در روزهای ۱۹ تا ۲۲ اسفند ۹۷ در نظر گرفته شد.

توکلی گفت: بر اساس آمار اولیه در مهلت مجدد کنکور ۹۸ در روزهای ۱۹ تا ۲۲ اسفند ۹۷ تعداد ۴۰ هزار و ۳۳۹ نفر ثبت نام کرده‌اند.

مشاور عالی سازمان سنجش گفت: در مجموع با توجه به آمار ثبت نام کنندگان در فرصت اول و فرصت مجدد ثبت نام، تعداد یک میلیون و ۱۱۶ هزار و ۹۹۶ داوطلب برای کنکور ۹۸ ثبت نام کرده اند.

توکلی گفت: برای داوطلبان آزمون سراسری سال ۱۳۹۸ با توجه به نوع نظام آموزشی دو نوع سوال متفاوت تهیه و در جلسه آزمون تحویل خواهد شد. برای داوطلبان نظام آموزشی جدید ۶-۳-۳ (دانش آموزان فعلی نظام جدید پایه دوازدهم) یک نوع سوال و برای نظام آموزشی سالی واحدی (دارنده پیش‌دانشگاهی) و ترمی واحدی (دارنده پیش‌دانشگاهی) و نظام قدیم یک نوع سوال دیگر طراحی می‌شود.

به گزارش مهر، آزمون سراسری سال ۹۸ در روزهای پنجشنبه و جمعه ۱۳و ۱۴ تیرماه در حوزه‌های امتحانی مربوط برگزار می‌شود.
https://www.mehrnews.com/news/456794...ند#ref=tnews

----------


## ali.rainy

من بعد از ظهر امروز ثبت نام می کنم
خخخخخخخخخخخخخخ

----------


## pouyasadeghi

فکر  کنم تا 1400 نظام قدیم برگزار شه سنجش آچمز شد

----------


## sina_hp

*حسین توکلی در گفتگو با خبرنگار مهر افزود: ثبت نام کنکور سراسری سال ۹۸ برای پذیرش دانشجو در رشته‌های با آزمون و دوره‌های روزانه، شبانه، نیمه حضوری، مجازی، پردیس‌های خودگردان دانشگاه‌ها، دانشگاه پیام نور، دانشگاه‌ها و مؤسسات آموزش عالی غیردولتی و غیرانتفاعی، ظرفیت مازاد دانشگاه‌ها و رشته‌های تحصیلی با آزمون دانشگاه آزاد اسلامی انجام شد.

وی گفت: ثبت نام کنکور سراسری ۹۸ از چهارشنبه ۲۴ بهمن از طریق سایت سازمان سنجش آغاز شد و دوشنبه ۶ اسفند پایان یافت. بر اساس آمار اولیه تعداد یک میلیون و ۷۶ هزار و ۶۵۷ نفر در این آزمون ثبت نام کرده‌اند.

مشاور عالی سازمان سنجش افزود: به منظور مساعدت با داوطلبانی که در مهلت تعیین شده موفق به دریافت سوابق تحصیلی نشدند و یا به هر دلیل دیگر در کنکور ۹۸ ثبت نام نکردند مهلت مجددی در روزهای ۱۹ تا ۲۲ اسفند ۹۷ در نظر گرفته شد.

توکلی گفت: بر اساس آمار اولیه در مهلت مجدد کنکور ۹۸ در روزهای ۱۹ تا ۲۲ اسفند ۹۷ تعداد ۴۰ هزار و ۳۳۹ نفر ثبت نام کرده‌اند.

مشاور عالی سازمان سنجش گفت: در مجموع با توجه به آمار ثبت نام کنندگان در فرصت اول و فرصت مجدد ثبت نام، تعداد یک میلیون و ۱۱۶ هزار و ۹۹۶ داوطلب برای کنکور ۹۸ ثبت نام کرده اند.

توکلی گفت: برای داوطلبان آزمون سراسری سال ۱۳۹۸ با توجه به نوع نظام آموزشی دو نوع سوال متفاوت تهیه و در جلسه آزمون تحویل خواهد شد. برای داوطلبان نظام آموزشی جدید ۶-۳-۳ (دانش آموزان فعلی نظام جدید پایه دوازدهم) یک نوع سوال و برای نظام آموزشی سالی واحدی (دارنده پیش‌دانشگاهی) و ترمی واحدی (دارنده پیش‌دانشگاهی) و نظام قدیم یک نوع سوال دیگر طراحی می‌شود.

به گزارش مهر، آزمون سراسری سال ۹۸ در روزهای پنجشنبه و جمعه ۱۳و ۱۴ تیرماه در حوزه‌های امتحانی مربوط برگزار می‌شود.*

----------


## sina_hp

*<قابل ذکر هست که هنوز سامانه  برای ثبت نام بازه>*

----------


## sina_hp

*حسین توکلی در گفتگو با خبرنگار حوزه آموزشی پژوهشی گروه دانشگاه خبرگزاری آنا، اظهار کرد: مهلت مجدد ثبت‌ نام داوطلبان کنکور سراسری ساعت ۲۴ دیشب به پایان رسید.

وی افزود: بر اساس آمار اولیه گزارش شده ۴۰ هزار و ۳۳۹ نفر در مهلت مجدد در آزمون سراسری ثبت نام کرده‌اند.

مشاور عالی سازمان سنجش آموزش کشور ادامه داد: در مهلت اولیه ثبت نام کنکور سراسری یعنی از ۲۴ بهمن تا ششم اسفند یک میلیون و ۷۶ هزار و ۶۵۷ نفر ثبت نام کرده بودند که با وجود ثبت نام کنندگان جدید، تعداد شرکت‌کنندگان در کنکور سراسری به یک میلیون و ۱۱۶ هزار و ۹۹۶ نفر رسید.

توکلی گفت: کنکور سراسری برای رشته‌های با آزمون دوره‌های روزانه، نوبت دوم یا شبانه، نیمه حضوری، مجازی در دانشگاه‌های دولتی، پیام نور، غیردولتی ظرفیت مازاد دانشگاه‌ها، غیر انتفاعی و رشته‌های با آزمون دانشگاه آزاد اسلامی برگزار می‌شود.

وی بیان کرد: آزمون سراسری در روزهای پنجشنبه و جمعه ۱۳ و ۱۴ تیره ۹۸ در حوزه‌های امتحانی سراسر کشور برگزار خواهد شد.

مشاور عالی سازمان سنجش آموزش کشور تاکید کرد: در آزمون سراسری دو نوع سوال برای داوطلبان طرح می‌شود که طی آن یک نوع سوال برای دانش آموزان نظام جدید  آموزشی ۶-۳-۳ است و نوع دیگر سوال برای فارغ‌التحصیلان نظام سالی-واحدی یا ترمی-واحدی که دارای گواهینامه پیش‌دانشگاهی یا دیپلم نظام قدیم آموزشی متوسطه هستند، طرح خواهد شد.*

----------


## pouyasadeghi

نظام قدیم تا 1400

----------


## saj8jad

> نظام قدیم تا 1400


 :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Mysterious

*حد نصاب رسید یا زوده؟*

----------


## saj8jad

> *حد نصاب رسید یا زوده؟*


هنو جا داره گویا  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Megan_Mccarthy

تعداد بچه هایی که رشته های بدون کنکور ثبت نام کردن هم مشخص هست ؟

----------


## mahtis

*سلام
صفحه خرید کارت اعتباری و صفحه ثبت نام هنوز بازه 
با اینکه چهارشنبه اخرین مهلت ثبت نام بوده یعنی میشه هنوز میشه ثبت نام کرد؟؟/

*

----------

